# Southeastern Fall Rally



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Southeastern Outbackers Rally will be at Cloudland Canyon State Park on the TAG. What is TAG? That would be Tennessee/Alabama/Georgia border. It is the acronym spelunkers use for a vast network of underground caves that they love to explore. I doubt we will be exploring the TAG but Cloudland is so pretty you will want to stay topside to see everything. Besides, there are far fewer bats.

The dates will be Friday, October 21st through Sunday, October 23rd.

Make reservations online by following this link: Cloudland Information.

Please try to make your reservations as soon as possible. There are approximately 40 openings right now but those disappear very, very fast.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

got my reservations in today.








dont wait too long, this campground will 
sell out for october in the next few weeks.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Is it set up as before, i.e. as a group or do we need to make a reservation just as an individual and hope for the best?

Dreamtimers


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

My understanding is (and someone correct me if I am wrong) you set your reservation and it goes into a pool. When you arrive there you sign in and find a spot. I have heard that the first person in a group may save spots for others but I don't know that for sure.

Reverie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One other thing...

When you make the reservation you will be asked to select your reservation type. Select type 7.

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Got my reservation in.

The park staff told me that if we want to be together, make the sites look like all are taken. They said one or two people could check the others in, (couldn't tell from the way he said it, how descrete you might need to be in doing it)







.

I may need some help with this,







depending on if the wife can get Fri. off or not. Oh Well... Hope for the Best.









Looking forward to another great weekend with all of you loonies.
















Reverie, think the Moutbackers will be able to attend again???
Perhaps T will have made the trade.









Dreamtimers


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Moutbackers are interested. Kim is in Paris (France not Texas) this week and will be back Friday. I hope they go ahead and put their reservations in. As for them pulling the trigger on the trailer.... I just don't know.

Reverie


----------



## WeR5Wheeling (Sep 21, 2004)

We'll try to make one of the SE rallies in the spring. This time you have picked the opening weekend of Deer Hunting Season in GA. Dave


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

OK the Beckhams are in. Hooyah.
I made reservations for a type 7 site.
Please let me know if anything changes.
We will be driving from Tallahassee, so we will probably get there pretty late on Friday. Of course, the sheer drama of backing into the spot is always good for entertainment. On our first trip, one guy told me, if you just move your rear end over four feet, you will be perfect.

break break, is anyone planning on bringing there guitar, or any other musical instrument?
Later
fRED


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi fred, reverie and i are going to try and go up that friday morning.
so if the host will let us we will get everyones site.

hey do bring your guitar that will be great. my son want to learn to play his.
so maybe you can show him a few things.
cant wait to get back out in the woods...


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Got a type 11.

I got the res. before the type 7 post. It dosen't matter I guess. Type 11 has cable usualy but not at this state park


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

I just make reservations, type 11. We just brought home our new 2005 28RSDS. Taking it out for first time Friday to Victoria at Lake Allatoona.
Looking foward to meeting the group. What ages are everyone's kids?
Ours are 14 boy, 11 girl, and 5 boy.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

mom30075 said:


> I just make reservations, type 11. We just brought home our new 2005 28RSDS. Taking it out for first time Friday to Victoria at Lake Allatoona.
> Looking foward to meeting the group. What ages are everyone's kids?
> Ours are 14 boy, 11 girl, and 5 boy.
> [snapback]40465[/snapback]​


Can't wait! Isuggested the last location then couldn't make it to Occone.

Boy's 9,7,5 Girl 4

Kevin


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Can't wait! Isuggested the last location then couldn't make it to Occone.

Boy's 9,7,5 Girl 4

Kevin
[snapback]40471[/snapback]​[/quote]

Well, my 5 year old boy will be happy!
See you in Oct., Donna


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We are still trying to set up a Summer Outbackers Rally somewhere so maybe we can meet sooner...

We have a girl (8) and a boy (4).

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome mom30075 from our old hybrid club. action 
im sure you will love the outback as much as we have.
we have a great group of outbackers started here from the southeast.

looks like a great start to the fall rally.
our son is 10. but can run from age 5 to 20 on any given day.

i will be taking that friday off to help get peoples sites.
i do have very easy directions to the park i will post later this fall.

reverie's wife and mine had a craft project last trip for the kids.they loved.
we can plan that or somthing more for the kids as we get close.

and im sure the guys can come up with a great rally dinner that night??









talk soon, campingnut18


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I think Campingtime RV is stepping up to the plate again with some door prizes. If you shop there please let them know you heard about them through this forum or one of our rallys.

Reverie


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I think Campingtime RV is stepping up to the plate again with some door prizes. If you shop there please let them know you heard about them through this forum or one of our rallys.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]40565[/snapback]​


You can remind them Donna & Roy HAncock just handed over a chunk of change last week.
donna


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi mom 30075
You're the second person I've seen on Outbackers with the name Hancock
Welcome from 
Don & Peg Hancock


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Anyone heard anything from OutbackGeorgia lately. I haven't seen any posts, and he hasen't commented on attending the fall rally. Hope everything is ok with them.

Dreamtimers


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Hello all,

Yes we're here!

Just have been busy, also camping in Florida over the Memorial day weekend. Linda spent the holiday in Florida Hospital for her vacation! She's fine, a severe allergic reaction to cleaning compound used in the Outback, but chest pain, skin breakout. What a Princess!!

We are planning on Cloudland, need to make res asap.
Darned work







interferes with leisure!

Outbackgeorgia
sunny


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Reservations made, see you all at Cloudland.

How about a summer rally?

Close to "home?"

Bald Ridge campground on Lake Lanier?

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Does that make about 8 families going for the Fall Cloudland Rally now? That's awesome! Glad to hear you're still out there OutbackGA. Hate to hear about Linda tho - hopefully she's all better now. Austin will be glad there will be another dude at Cloudland his age.

A few of us are going to Hiwassee Riverbend CG on the weekend of July 22nd. We've already made reservations so mention the name Donnell if you'd like to join us. And, that goes for anyone else interested also? We try to go camping as much as we can .... so another weekend some time in the next month or two is open for planning also.

C-


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Beckhams
Have two kids, Boy 6 and Girl 5, 13 months apart. Sounds like the kids will have as much or more fun than the adults.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

The kids have most of the fun!

We are camping the week of July 4th at Buck Creek Campgrounds near Mt. Mitchell (Marion) N.C. while Brian is at Scout camp near Dysart. All east of Ashville, NC.
Don't know if we will have an open weekend, but we have had the boat at Lake Chatugue near Hiawassee. It was great.
Linda is fine now. We have photos of the last rally, I will figure out how to post them on the gallery.
Brian will be happy to see Austin, I will check on the July 21 date, it is not too far for us even if it is just just for one night!

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

GET YOUR RESERVATIONS IN SOON FOR THIS!

i just saw that the georgia campers plan a rally at cloudland october 21-23,2005.








they have about 50 people show up for the rallys.
i want the outbackers to take over this place for the weekend.









book now campingnut18


----------



## TomTomLab (Sep 21, 2004)

does that include us the Hancock's from D,ville action


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

sorry, the georgia campers are another big camping group here
in the atlanta area.
when they camp, they take the whole park up.
just wanted our OUTBACKERS to get reservation in soon.

thanks, campingnut18


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

You're right about the Georgia Campers group. I was at the last Fall Rally at Vogel, very large group, vogel was booked solid.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

The DW just made reservations for SE Rally. I had missed the post,








luckily she reads here, too and saw where it was going to be.









We're looking forward to meeting everyone.

See y'all there,
Dave


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

11 sites left!

Just refreshing the post.

Can't wait!

We will be in pigeon forge the 2nd week in Oct. Kids are out of school that week

Anybody else?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

What is "type"?







(sorry for the hyjack) 
7?
11?

Thanks shy 
MaeJae


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

If you live in the south east, especially TAG you should try to make it to this rally. When I met some of this group at the last one, it felt more like a family reunion than meeting a group of strangers. You will not find better people.

Hope to see all you SE people there_, (and anyone else who'd like to come), _.

Dreamtimers


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> What is "type"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it matters at this park. Some folks have 11 some 7. all the RV sites have the same water and elec.


----------



## ED&LINDA (Jul 27, 2005)

As of 6:63 PM on 8/8 (Monday evening) there are 9 sites available for this period.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok OUTBACKERS , as of today 8/16/05








THEY ARE ONLY 3 SITES LEFT.
we need to book these with outbackers.
if your thinking about going i would book with them today.
this place will fill up very soon.

i plan on taking that friday off. so i can help with getting some peoples site.

thanks, campingnut


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We need to start thinking about things to do at the Rally. Ideas?

Reverie


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Reverie said:


> We need to start thinking about things to do at the Rally. Ideas?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]49917[/snapback]​


Day trip to Raleigh!!









Sorry we are going to miss the Rally









Have Fun


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Reverie:

Isn't there suppose to be some of those hidden boxes in Cloudland that you find via GPS or something another. I say let's hike the trails and then just do a potluck dinner on Saturday .... and maybe a potluck breakfast on Sunday?? How should we organize the potluck stuff? Do we have a database that we could link to on this site?

As for the kids, not sure what everyone would be up for. If the wife has some good games to play, that would be good .. and we still have those jars and candles if they'd like to try that again. Something that's always fun for the adults is the White Elephant gift exchange. You know make it something goofy and camping related and inexpensive like less than $10 - and if you don't want to participate, don't have to (you can just laugh at everyone else).

How much longer 'til Cloudland??







(can't wait)

C-


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

What is the biking like is it very hilly? Maybe a bike rodeo?

It is the weekend before Holloween Let's decorate our sites. Contest?
We did this 2 years ago at Lake Oconee It was great.
The kids can go trick or treating to all the Outbacker sites.

Kevin


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh boy! Now I can scare everyone else's kids... I'll go as an obnoxious camper. I'll have a loud stereo, a dirty trailer, screaming kids and wife, barking hound and I'll build a fire that looks like a refinery fire. I'll scatter trash all around my camper and maybe let it blow into the next couple of sites for good measure. I'll discover shortcuts to the bath house right through your camp site and as I pass through I'll smoke and belch and on the way back I'll warn you not to go into the bath house anytime soon, at least without a breathing apparatus.

Happy Halloween!

Reverie


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Oh boy! Now I can scare everyone else's kids... I'll go as an obnoxious camper. I'll have a loud stereo, a dirty trailer, screaming kids and wife, barking hound and I'll build a fire that looks like a refinery fire. I'll scatter trash all around my camper and maybe let it blow into the next couple of sites for good measure. I'll discover shortcuts to the bath house right through your camp site and as I pass through I'll smoke and belch and on the way back I'll warn you not to go into the bath house anytime soon, at least without a breathing apparatus.
> 
> Happy Halloween!
> 
> ...


Have we met before?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL Ummm... Reverie, that doesn't sound anything like you. Your wife would kill you first.







Too funny!

The Halloween decorating idea sounds like a good one to me! Let's do it.









C-


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey old man...

When are you going to change your signature to reflect the additional seasoning you have aquired???

Reverie



campingnut18 said:


> LOL Ummm... Reverie, that doesn't sound anything like you. Your wife would kill you first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

that was not me, that was my old lady.
she cant come up with her own outback name. so she signs on with mine.

as for not changing my age thing. i cant remember how...








i'll stay this age from now own...

i like the decorating idea... just stay out of my camp site..








i think i camped near you last year... man was your site a mess....

aka... the real campingnut


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I just heard from a fellow camper who had a long term site at the local state park, he was told to come get his TT. When he asked why he was told the Governor has closed some/all state parks and is planning on installing sewer to all sites so FEMA moble homes can be placed on all the sites for La., etc. displaced people to use, (Comment was 2000+ moble homes). It was said this would likely remain in place for 2+ years. Has anyone else heard anything about this?? And is it possible that Ga. might follow suit. If so, any thoughts on alternate spot to hold the rally?, (REALLY hope this turns out to be nothing, but better to ask now, just in case).

Dreamtimers


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi dave, action 
no i have not seen anything about this on tv.
i dont think the state would do that. just too much money.
i will check with the ga state parks to see if this is true.
im sure our fall rally will be just fine.

talks soon, campingnut18


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Saw a short TV blurb about this. One of the park managers was on the news this morning saying about the same thing, though he didn't mention the scale with which it will be implemented. He was saying how the people comming in would have smaller homes, but greater rec. potential than they were used to. Oh Well we usually camp in Ga. or Tn. anyway.

Dreamtimers


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

OK, slept late again as usual







if anyone just can't make it let me know so I can get their spot sunny Tried getting reservations, but was too late.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Welcome Amanda Lou









Actually, you are in luck. On a fluke, we were camping at Ft Mtn this past weekend and a fellow Outbacker that we've camped with before was there with a boy scout troop - Dave, aka OutbackGeorgia isn't going to be able to make it so you can probably take his site. Hopefully, he will respond to this post.

Where will you guys be hauling from? Any kiddos? how old. We have one =10-boy.

Hope you can make it.

Carmen (the wife)











amanda lou said:


> OK, slept late again as usual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> Welcome Amanda Lou
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amanda Lou,

Unfortunately as Carmen noted, we will not be able to make this trip due to a conflict with Brian's (12) school activity that has surfaced since we made the reservation.

I don't know if I can transfer it or it might be better for you just to use it in our name.
It is paid, so you could probably just check in our site.
Let me know, I could just mail the reservation confirmation to you and you could pay me later.

Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeaahhh, Thanks outbackgeorgia. I would be more than happy to take that reservation off your hands.








Should be the DW, daughter 16, son 14, and son 8. 
Just PM message me as to how you want to reimbursed. And again, I am sorry you wont be able to attend.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

amanda lou said:


> Yeaahhh, Thanks outbackgeorgia. I would be more than happy to take that reservation off your hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome,
I'm so glad you have a 14 yr old son, we have a 15 yr old 9th grade son. But Oh no, I see you have a teenage girl. We'll have to keep a close eye!!!








also a 6th grade girl and K boy.
Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Let's start thinking about activities. I am really excited about this trip and so are the wife and kids.

Reverie


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Let's start thinking about activities. I am really excited about this trip and so are the wife and kids.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]55195[/snapback]​


I noticed the Georgia camper group is also camping same weekend. ONly 8 of there families (much smaller than usual). Anyone interested and potlucking together w/ that group??? or would it make it too big?
Donna


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Gee, how many outbackers total do we have?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi everyone, i think we have 10 familys signed up as of today.
i lost count on the kids.

i would love to join the georgia campers, but i think it would be just too large of a group.
we do plan on decorating our campers for holloween.
so jump on in with us.
and if everyone wants. i was thinking of doing a white elephan gift bag.
keep it at $10.00.
as for the cook out , im open on what to cook that night.
e-mail us if you come up with anymore ideas.

also e-mail me direct if you want , your cell number.
we are going up early to get our site. this will give me a ideas on wen you will get in that night.

thanks so much. i cant wait.. campingnut18...


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow, its getting closer, and were all chomping at the bit to get going. I know the DW is going to make a cold chicken pasta salad







and something else. As things stand now, I have to work that day, but we should get there between 5-5:30. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

One of the things I hope to do at the Rally is get everyone's contact information so we can keep in touch. If you want to share the info, that is. It seems like we started a list in the Spring but it died on the vine. Than again, it could be out there and I'm just missing it.

I am hoping to hook up with CampingNut for the trip up I-75 so we can help each other set up. I'm here to help anyone else that wants assistance. You can email me directly at jnick.robinson at gmail.com and we can figure out how to contact each other. If you email me I will be happy to share my cell number with you.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi all, i sent everyone who signed up for the trip an e-mail.
please email me back the info so reverie and i can get all the camp sites on friday morning.

we want to try and get all the outbacks together if we can.
i will post good directions to cloudland before the trip.

looks like a very big pot luck on saturday night.








we will also bring a few sweets for that night.

i also have a few games for the kids.(yes you too reverie can play)









cant wait to meet everyone.
see you so on ,campingnut18


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm really looking forward to middle-aged freeze tag. You know, that is the game where if you are tagged you have to down a margarita in a single swill. Wow! What a brain freeze. It's not really competitive since most people WANT to be caught and play can get downright sloppy after a few rounds...

Reverie


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Freeze tag is going to be added to the list of activites of out Michigan Rally or Great Lakes Rally. I've been reseaching all the Rally threads for ideas in planning Rallies. We had a mini this past weekend with three Outbackers families and it sure was fun.Campfire , beer, s'mores and checking out each others mods. We also went canoeing--Bill and I.
Jan


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Had lunch with CampingNut today and we had a few thoughts about the Rally

1. Dinner on Saturday evening everyone should bring their own main dish (meat or otherwise), a side dish they would like to share and a dessert.

2. CampingNut has a back route to get there if you are headed up I-75 that completely bypasses Chattanooga. He is going to post it soon.

3. Please contact CampingNut if you want us to save you a space (we are getting there early and SOMETIMES they will let us grab a space).

4. Depending upon the weather and the general disposition of the participants we may organize some sightseeing trips while we are there. Rock City and Ruby falls aren't very far away. There is a hang gliding launch point near there (and convieniantly a County Hospital).

Reverie


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

OK, Freeze tag sounds good for us adults







I will bring a bottle of worm pickling to assist in this fine game of skill. Any takers by chance on a poker night?


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hmmm.... poker, eh?

I have been know to have my money removed through games of chance. Of course I don't have much money but I would enjoy the game.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey guys (it's the wife)







. It's just 2 short weeks until we all get to go camping!!

Plans for the October 21st gathering:

Goodie Bags for the Kids? 
We've bought some goodie bags for the kids if some folks would like to contribute some trinket toys or candy. Lost count on the kids. Plan for 20 to be safe? We also have got some glow in the dark necklaces and bracelets for the kids.

Potluck Dinner Saturday(now we're talking):
* Bring your family a main dish (meat) and a side/dessert. We can cook it all together at one of our campsites (whoever ends up with the best campsite for a gathering). Bring your chair and drink. We have plenty of plates, cups, napkins, forks, and spoons (I work for Georgia-Pacific who makes all this stuff). We will bring some firewood also.

White Elephant gift: 
Limit to $10. It can be anything - even something silly around the house. 
Bring one for the family or ever how many you want.

Sunday Breakfast: 
Lamar and I will host a pancake/waffle breakfast at our site around 9am(?) - depending on how late we're up, right? If anyone would like to bring some bacon and/or sausage, that would be great.

Activity Options:
On Saturday, I think the CG playgrounds and each other's company will probably entertain the kids. Someone said something about a bicycle rodeo which sounds good too. I think the park has a hayride also. And, don't forget the hiking trails. I've heard a lot about GSA hidden boxes that we might want to look into while hiking - or maybe a little scavenger hunt for the kids. As Nick (Reverie) said, there is some hand-gliding nearby that is fun to watch (or participate), as well as Chattanooga - Rock City and such. The potluck dinner should be a lot of fun. We'll do White Elephant. I have an Outburst game. Besides roasting marshmallows for the kids, we could plan some activities for them also if anyone has any ideas. We have a Dominoes and Skip-bo game too. We have some rewards for the winners. Poker sounds like a good adult group thing too.









P.S. kfbaloo37 said they aren't going to be able to come so if any last minute folks are interested in their site, make sure to e-mail them.

LET's GO CAMPING!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Mr. and Mrs. Reverie are volunteering to do bacon an sausage for Sunday breakfast. All I need is a headcount...

It's getting closer....

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Do you ship breakfast? I m getting hungry over here.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sure. We will just pass it all through ye olde blender and mail it to you. You might want to zap it with ye olde Mykrowave before thou dost consume it.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

DIRECTIONS TO CLOUDLAND

>I-75 N to exit 320 Hwy 136W. Follow signs to LaFayette.

>Turn left at top of ramp

>A couple of miles down the road, you'll see a diamond shaped RR Xing
sign. This is an active track that is just around the curve. If the
little lights on that diamond shaped sign are flashing, a train is
coming. I've been stopped by a train there twice.

>Drive on and at stop sign, turn right and follow 136W. You'll be at
John's Mtn

>At approx mile marker 25 or 26, you enter a slightly hilly and curvy
stretch for a mile or two. Be CAREFUL here, the road is nice and
wide and can fool you into driving a little fast.

>Next stop sign, turn left

>Approx 2-mi? bear right at the community of Naomi. I didn't make a
not of mileage (sorry)

>You'll soon come into the LaFayette city limits.

>After entering the LaFayette city limits, you'll come to a stop
light and turn right.

>You'll now be on a 4-lane road.

>Stay in the right lane and go (2-mi?)

>You'll come to another light where you'll turn right. There will be
a Chevy dealer in front of you. Next step is VERY important!

>Get IMMEDIATELY into the left lane

>The next light is maybe 1/4 mi ahead and you'll turn left

>WalMart will be at this intersection

>You'll eventually go through 2 more 4-way stop signs.

>The second stop sign will cross a railroad track and there is a
Chevron station on the right. Lookout Mtn is directly in front of
you.

>You'll soon make the climb up the mountain. It is not a difficult
tow and isn't too curvy.

>**At the intersection of 136 and 157, you'll see a sign that says
turn left for Cloudland. DO NOT turn here. I assume Cloudland is a
little community.

>Go straight. You'll see the familiar brown state park sign beyond
this for Cloudland Canyon.

>You'll soon pass a flashing yellow light and approx 1/2 mile ahead
is the entrance to the park on the right.

check in at the office to get your parking pass..
look for the outbacks...


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

OK, sounds like fun. The DW has a couple of questions, that since we have not attended a rally I can't answer. 
1) Pot Luck- We bring our meat dish and provide a side or dessert for the rally goers?

2) White Elephant- How is that ran?

I plan on bringing some of the nectar of the Mexican Gods for 'freeze tag', but if anything else is needed for the breakfast, let me know and we can contribute something to the cause.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Adult Freeze Tag!

I think I've started something. Read this for some Tequila History Clicky Thingy.

Conan The Historian
(aka Reverie)


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

For the Pot Luck, we're definitely open for suggestions but we found the couple of rallies we've been to that if every family brings a meat (hamburgers, dogs, chicken, etc) enough for their family, that it can be shared (or eaten by the family) that there is usually more than enough to go around. We are probably bringing hamburgers & hot dogs or ribs and probably a pumpkin roll and/or cookies - not sure about the sides just yet. Anyone up for a fruit salad, chips, corn on the cob, beans? I wish there was a place on this site that we could post what we are thinking to bring. Any ideas anyone?

The White Elephant gift exchange is a silly game that can be kinda fun. Here are some rules I found online (but we can make them up as we go along too).

http://www.santalady.com/xmasgame/whiteelephant.html

Carmen (wife)



amanda lou said:


> OK, sounds like fun. The DW has a couple of questions, that since we have not attended a rally I can't answer.
> 1) Pot Luck- We bring our meat dish and provide a side or dessert for the rally goers?
> 
> 2) White Elephant- How is that ran?
> ...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

For the breakfast on Sunday we have the pancakes and sausage/bacon covered. Someone can bring eggs or biscuits or whatever you want.

Reverie


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Looking forward to the weekend

1/ Will bring something for the treat bags
2. Will probably do Corn on cob as side dish
3. Will bring eggs for breakfast contribution

Donna


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

Hi,

Hope everyone is doing well. We are looking forward to the rally. Katie is a little disappointed because her Fall Festival at school is the same weekend. So, is anyone up to having a mini Fall Festival for the kids and adults Saturday afternoon? Here's a list of possible activities:

Bean Bag Toss
Basketball Shoot - we have a Lil Tykes basketball goal but no ball
Pin the Nose on the Pumpkin
Pop the Balloon Relay
Fill the Water Bucket Relay
Fill the Bucket with Cotton Balls Relay
3 Legged Races
Sack Races
Bicycle rodeo - not sure how this works
Ring Toss
Money Toss on Dishes - if you get a coin on a dish, you get the money on the table
Pumpkin Carving Contest
Go Fish
Craft project - ideas?
Face painting - anybody good at this?

Let me know what you think. We could do all, some, or none of these activities.

Friday, we plan on leaving Jasper around noon. I don't want Katie to miss school. Saturday we plan on bringing hotdogs and hamburger meat, taco soup, cole slaw, cheese dip/chips, onions and canned chili (unless somebody else is bringing homemade). We'll probably make a choc pound cake and oatmeal/choc chip cookies. What about muffins and toast for Sunday? Or Tommy could make waffles?

Looking forward to the weekend!!!

Take care,
Kim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Kim,
There is one thing for sure, with the O'Shields around we are gonna eat GOOD, the kids are gonna have a blast and at least one night I'm gonna have to take some Advil to get to sleep (Tequila is NOT my friend).

Reverie


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm voting for your biscuits and toast.

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi kim, all that stuff sounds great.
i didnt know your new camper could hold all that stuff?
i have a game called latter golf. and a game called mummy wrap for all the kids.
i want to try.
with all that we should have a great time.
we also will bring lots of food. and a few sweets for all.

we did find someone to fill the open spot left by fred.
we have 10 campers this trip.

cant wait for the freeze tag game.... rest up nick









see you next week...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well -- looks like the couple that was going to fill the slot for kkbaloo37 (i.e., Fred) backed out.

Anyone out there interested in taking this camp site off his hands? The campground is booked for this weekend (10/21).

Carmen (wife)


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Mrs. Reverie's reply to O'Shields

Sounds great. I didnâ€™tâ€™ notice comments about prizes. Do you want to still do that?

I have the ball for the basketball shoot. I have the game that you can toss a ball/football into the net. I have a couple of orange cones that we could use for the bicycle rodeo. If others have some too, that would work. I can pick up cotton balls and Vaseline for the Cotton Ball Relay and we have at least one bucket for the water bucket relay. We will need volunteers to man each event. You can put me down for the water relay.

Reverie


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Rev

Are you planning on bringing the video projector







this time? If so, I have a 6ft wide 'Da-lite' screen I can bring. Can also bring a few kids movies?...

Also we were thinking of bringing butter and syrup, plates, etc. for the pancake breakfast.







Much of the other stuff seems to have been covered. If you or CN18 can think of anything needed/useful let us know.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll see if I can snag the projector. I smell a movie night coming on!

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

We have about 9-10 light-up wands for the winners of the games that I couldn't figure out how to divide out among them - these should be a great little prize for the kids. Don't forget all the kids will get a goodie bag too with the glow-in-the dark necklace things.

I'm starting to feel like a big kid myself !! Wow - Movies? games, prizes, and Food! It just keeps getting better & better. action How many days do we have left?









Carmen (wife)

p.s. Drmtmr: We've got plenty of syrup (unless you have a particular kind you like) but butter and plates would definitely be good.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How many openings do we have for additional campers?

Do we have a headcount of adults and children?

It's getting closer...

Reverie


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

We will be three adults, two teens, and one eight yr old.

Looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Two adults, (_sort of... Well you know_)







and a 6yr old girl.

Starting to get everything shined up. 
I can taste those pancakes already.









counting the hrs... errr I mean days.

Dreamtimers


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Were with Dreamtimer, cant wait to taste those pancakes, and counting down the hours with them. Ok, 16 year old daughter has volunteered to supervise a game, so we will be bringing some trinkets of some sorts to contribute as prizes, as well as the bottle of tequila for the adult games.








We will also participate in the white elephant, but I have one more question about that. Is it one gift as a unit, or do we bring one gift apiece for DW and DH? not that it matters, just want to come prepared.
We will also bring a bunch of burgers, DW's great chicken pasta salad, probally some BBQ beans, and a sweet of some type provided by the mother in law. This will be her first camping trip in an OB, so I sure hope to show her how much fun it can be sunny 
If anyone can think of anything else we need to bring, just let us know. Geez I wish we were leaving tomorrow.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi amanda,
yep cant wait myself.









as for the white elephant gift thing. you can bring one gift
and one person from your family will pick another gift bag.
or bring as many as you want and for each gift bag you bring you get to pick another one in return. so feel free to bring as many as you want.

im not sure how good i can cook , so the pressure is on me for the pancakes i guess.








i will have a over the fire pit grill .so anyone who wants to cook on the open fire with me is welcome.

lets go now ...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The way we work White Elephant at the Reverie household is this:

The first person chooses a gift

The second person can either choose a gift or steal the gift from the first person. The first person then has to choose a gift.

The third person can either choose a gift or steal an already selected gift. If they steal an already selected gift, the person stolen from gets to steal a different gift or choose a new gift.

A gift may only be stolen twice which means the third person that touches it gets to keep it.

Is this how you do White Elephant?

Reverie


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Yep, that's how you do white elephant.

6 of us here Mom, Dad, Boy 10, boy7, boy5, girl4.


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

Biscuits and toast it will be for Sunday. 2 adults, 2 girls 9 and 3 yrs old.

Game Info and questions:
1) I have some more orange cones for the bike rodeo. 
2) I'll bring some prizes for the games and treats to add to the goodie bags. 
3) I'm planning on 2 teams for the relay games. Please let me know if you think we should have more.
4) Should we have all the relay games first and then let the kids go to different games stations?
5) Relay games will include: cotton ball relay, water relay, pop balloon relay, bike rodeo
6) Other games will include: latter golf, mummy wrap, basketball shoot, baseball/football toss, money toss (kids should bring pennies, nickels or dimes), 
pin the nose on the pumpkin
7) Who wants to volunteer to help with the games.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Hi Kimbo

I will help with the games. We also have some of the mini-size balls for the basketball thing and orange cones. I think I've got enough prizes too - 9 light-up wands, 2 squirt guns, 3 fancy pens. Does anybody have a karoke machine? Thought we could use it for the game cheering / ready, set, go sort of thing (no singing here). 








For the Sunday breakfast, hoping the pancakes come out well. We're bringing some pecans, fresh blueberries, peaches, powdered sugar, and syrup to top them off. Kimbo - If you have a waffle iron, can you bring it? (I'm sure you're bringing the whole house already - hehe Ya'll are the best to camp with!). 








What's everyone bringing as a side dish for Saturday? For some dumb reason, I'm a little stumped. Got the meat and desserts but this one has me a little perplexed. 









*ONLY 4 DAYS!!!! * 

Carmen


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

5 of Us, 2 adults, 15 boy, 11 girl, 6 boy

I will be happy to help w/ games.

Earlier I said I would bring Corn for Side, changed my mind, bringing Crockpot MAc & Cheese, plus a sweet.

Participating in White Elephant

Will have to pass on the Freeze Tag, we haven't participatied in somehting like that since college, we'd hurt ourselves, or shock our teenagers.

Will bring EGGS for SUnday AM, will just cook in Camper and put in Crock pot to keep warm

Will bring some extra light sticks & somehting to add to bags

Donna


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

This is a reminder to everyone that we have two open slots so if you know of anyone that wants to go, please have them contact CampingNut ASAP. They don't have to actually own an Outback. They can just dream of owning an Outback.

As for the adult freeze tag... I may have invented it but I'm pretty sure I won't be much of a participant. The older I get the fewer brain cells I have left to spare and something tells me a lot of them would die in a game like that.

Reverie


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> Hi Kimbo
> 
> I will help with the games. We also have some of the mini-size balls for the basketball thing and orange cones. I think I've got enough prizes too - 9 light-up wands, 2 squirt guns, 3 fancy pens. Does anybody have a karoke machine? Thought we could use it for the game cheering / ready, set, go sort of thing (no singing here).
> 
> ...


I've got a bull horn.


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Uh-Oh, sounds like not alot of takers for freeze tag







, oh well we will bring a bottle just in case.








We also plan on bringing some odds and ends for prizes, no matter what happens, I am sure we will all have a good time meeting new friends.








Once again, if anyone wants to play a little Texas Hold 'Em on Friday, let me know. I figure a $2.00 buy in for 50 chips, and depending on the number of participants, first takes the pot, and second gets their buy in back. Gives a chance to mix and doesnt take all night to play a game.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hmmm...

I think I'm being suckered in! My wallet is getting lighter just thinking about it.

Reverie


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

It's been a few years. (More like 20) I don't remember if the biking works well with young kids.
What is the terrain like in the campground?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

The roads in the CG are flat enough for riding (trails are not). We'll have to make sure to slot a couple of hours for the hiking. Cloudland Canyon is very scenic espeically this time of year. Not sure how the leaf color is going to be.

*3 DAYS !!!*

-------------
action 
If anyone has to change their plans for this weekend, please let us know (e-mail [email protected]). There are some folks from FL that were interested in joining us.

Carmen


----------



## oshields (May 3, 2005)

Hi, 
We'll bring the waffle iron and a blender. Weâ€™re also planning on doing the white elephant gift. Can't wait...be careful driving up!!
Kim


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

*ONLY 2 DAYS!!!*

EVERYONE: Make sure if you want us to try to get your spot that you've emailed (to [email protected]) us your name and have paid in full.

I think it would be better if we could at least all get on one side of the CG than split up because they close the gates to each side at 10pm (and that can interfere with our adult camp fire time, right?)

Can't wait.

Carmen


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

campingnut18 said:


> *ONLY 2 DAYS!!!*
> 
> I think it would be better if we could at least all get on one side of the CG than split up because they close the gates to each side at 10pm (and that can interfere with our adult camp fire time, right?)
> 
> ...


When we drove through the last time the West rim CG looked like the better side. It was newer, with larger sites, more trees and *WAY!* more level.

Can't wait
















Dreamtimers


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Campingnut.
Can you confirm? are we camping at the west rim sites? So we can all be on the same side of the canyon.
I called the park and it's firstcome firstserve at ether east or west.
We are going to the new west side correct?









Also are the kids trick or treating Sat night?

Kevin


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I am getting ready to go pick up the Outback today to bring it home. We will load it up and head out early tomorrow morning. Wahooooo! Mrs. Reverie is flying back from her Arizona trip this afternoon (the kids will like that). I'm looking forward to seeing everyone there!








Reverie


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi guy's,
yes WE are going to try and pick up your reservation's for you.
that is , if the park will let us.
check in at the desk to get your parking pass.
i have all your last names so that's no problem.

WE WILL TRY AND GET THE WEST RIM FIRST.
my goal is to get all 9 sites on the same side.
if we cant we will look into the east rim.

we cant wait to meet everyone.
my cell is 770-367-9448 if you need to reach me..

thanks, lamar aka campingnut18 action


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Lamar,
We are trying to leave stockbridge a little after 9:00 am just after morning traffic i hope,If its alright i will call as we approach the campground for directions I wonder if there is cell service in that area?
I dont know how long the drive will take,Thanks for all the work,David action


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks so much for trying to get all our sites b/c the GA Campers are also trying to get 8-10 sites together also.
Can't wait!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All you Southeastern Outbackers,

Hope y'all have a great time! Enjoy! And let us kow how everything went.

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We will be departing our house at 8am on Friday so we should be on I-75 by about 8:45 am. Our cell is (770) six-three-three - eight-four-four-two. Call us if you need anything.

If you spot a 28BHS pushing around a red Tunda that will most likely be us...

Reverie


----------



## amanda lou (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow,
wish I could leave that early. We wont be pulling out of here until about 3:30pm, and it will take us two plus hours to get there, so I sure hope you can get or site. If not we might be having to do a little walking. But hey, were just ready to go and it dont matter how we get there.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Great news I stopped by Campingtime RV in Snellville. I didn't spend any Money!








I walked out with about $300 worth of door prizes.









I will take a picture of all of us and slap it on a thank you plaque.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Well they didn't give us that much,_ ( talk about above and beyond),_ but we just had a nice talk with *Jim Fitch at Madison RV*. He also donated several nice door prizes to the rally.

So A BIG Thank You to ALL of the dealers that have stepped up and helped to make this a fun rally.

Dreamtimers


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

HAD A GREAT TIME! this past weekend.

Hope to e-mail the names list soon. Check out the forum for Southeastern Spring '06 rally.

Carmen


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Just posted the group shot in the gallery. 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=1516
Wasn't sure what the best size, pixel count, etc is for posting. If anyone would like the full size version, PM me your email and I'll send it. 
Any 'nice'







suggestions on how to do a better post of photos are very welcome.

Had a great rally, wonderful people, wonderful weather, wonderful park, WAY to much food! More details later, got to clean out the TT before dark.

Dreamtimers


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Dreamtimers,

Nice shot! Keep them coming.

Mark


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Just added a few more shots from the SE Fall rally to the gallery. I can't find my shots of the relays for the kids, _(and fear the worst for their survival)_.







If someone can post these, + I'd like a copy of any rally photos people are willing to share. PM me if you will and I'll send you my email.

TIA

Dreamtimers


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi all,
We had a BLAST at the rally,I added a few pics under the rally gallery.
We left monday afternoon after a two mile hike,and had no problem pulling out of the site.
It sure seemed empty after everyone left, One camper came in at the other end of the campground other than them and the camp host we were alone.
On a funny note as Tommy was leaving the host asked his wife if she wanted a Rockwood and she told him she wanted an OUTBACK!! We all HOWLED,







Just one last JAB at the good natured Tommy








We hope to see you all soon,dave action


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi dave, that was funny about the host asking about the rockwood.
another good chance to pick on tommy. ( we love it)








it was a great weekend. i had a great time meeting everyone.
i hope more can make next years rally.

that was a good picture with everyone gone but you.
i'm sure you got some rest after we were gone. 
glad you got out of that site ok. i'm sure it was close.

take care , lamar


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/Ladder...emblyplans.html
http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/Laddergolfplans.html

i had a few people that wanted the plans to make the
ladder golf thing i had.
so here you go. i guess i will see a few more at the next rally.

thanks, lamar


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

How about the most popular toy of all ....The marshmellow shooter? Have you got plans for that?MAN Shortie loved cleaning up after the smoke cleared 







,dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

SURE DO....

http://www.marshmallowguns.com/howto.html

i hope we didnt make the dog too sick...

i think i want to try this one ..
http://www.thinkgeek.com/cubegoodies/toys/753d/


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Took us long enough but we uploaded some of the pictures we took at Cloudland to webshots. Hopefully, we got everyone via e-mail. Couldn't figure out how to get the link on here. Enjoy!

Can't wait until Spring & Summer!

Carmen


----------

